

Is Tokaido dead? - wakaflaka

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tokaido&#x2F;tokaidoapp<p>The last commit was 5 months ago and only a &quot;prerelease&quot; was ever available.
======
gumby
As with the Greek gods in the Martian Chronicles: the answer to your question
is indubitably no, since you, at least, still have interest in it and since
the source is available on github. However it is apparently comatose. All you
need do is start working on the code and it will magically spring back to
life.

One of the many advantages of open source.

However: why did you ask on HN and not ask the lead developer directly?

------
msbarnett
Yehuda Katz's response to this same question 7 days ago on twitter:

[https://twitter.com/wycats/status/415598092918853632](https://twitter.com/wycats/status/415598092918853632)

I'm sure if you followed up with him he could provide more details. The sub-
project tokaido-build seems active and unblocked.

